#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Lurgi Design Practice

## nomanfahmi

Guys,


I am interested of looking at a design practice of one f the german EPC companies lie LURGI or UHDE or LINDE. I would appreciate if I get help from this Forum

ThxSee More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## ndasone

guys if anyone have those or technimont design practice please give us....

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thank you

----------


## vkanagu

> Guys,
> I am interested of looking at a design practice of one f the german EPC companies lie LURGI or UHDE or LINDE. I would appreciate if I get help from this Forum
> 
> Thx



i need lurgi design practice. anybody have pls upload.

thanks

----------


## nhussain

Thanks

----------


## zubair1950

i need that too

----------


## bhartendu

I need too. please make available.....!!!!

----------


## peddinti.subbarao

thanks

----------


## amir1212

thank you

----------


## nedian47

Thanks

----------


## Mohammad Hussain

I also need Lurgi Design Practice. Please upload if you have.\

Regards,

M.Hussain

----------


## cnhm

I am interested of looking at a design practice of one f the german EPC companies lie LURGI or UHDE or LINDE. I would appreciate if I get help from this Forum

----------


## binupappan

thanks

See More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## wolverine

me too

----------


## mbc.engg

Here is link for UOP specifications of pressure vessel and heat exchanger:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Now waiting for Lurgi & Linde design specifications. Please share if any one have.

----------


## ADMADM

Mukesh enjoy,

it seems that the link is not working properly..error message returned. Can YOu please re-post a link?

Thanks.

ADMADM

----------


## mbc.engg

ADMADM,
10 persons have downloaded the links. I will upload the same again later.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> ADMADM,
> 10 persons have downloaded the links. I will upload the same again later.



Please make it fast

----------


## eng

Link is not working, pls reload the same.

----------


## theray99

rapidshare link not working, can sir you please upload it in **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sharmeen

yes ifile.it is a better option. if you can easily upload it on rapidshare just upload it on collector zone, by making free account. thanx

----------


## mbc.engg

> Please make it fast



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Again uploaded UOP Pressure Vessel and Heat Exchanger specifications for Referece.

----------


## kamrankhalid

Link is not working, can you u please upload it one 4shared.com or ifile.it

----------


## mbc.engg

> Link is not working, can you u please upload it one 4shared.com or ifile.it



Friend, link is working fine. I have again checked. You may try following likn which is full link of above link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Link is not working, can you u please upload it one 4shared.com or ifile.it



Yes, Mr Enjoy I have checked both links. The links are death, I can not download it. I'm still not enjoy, could you please upload again Mr. Enjoy ?

See More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## kp2008

Thank,,,

----------


## aan09

file extension instead of 
.zip  or .rar it is saved as name of file itself hence error .....................

so file is nither zip nor rar , pls upload it again , however link is ok

----------


## mbc.engg

OK once again find links in rapidshare for reference. Only 10 persons can download. Person who download these can upload in other site too ie. 4shared etc.:

For Pressure Vessel:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

For Heat Exchanger:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aragorn

thank a lot

----------


## aragorn

thanks a lot

----------


## aan09

Limit already consumed , if some one upload else where apart from famous 

"RAPIDSHARE" ????????????????

Thanks

----------


## theray99

ya true limit already consumed , can anyone upload it on **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## theray99

thanks mukesh_enjoy for your noble work of uploading UOP HE design manual on ifile.it.

----------


## tony_black

Here are the UOP documents, courtesy of mukesh_enjoy

Heat Echangers:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pressure Vessels:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Here are the UOP documents, courtesy of mukesh_enjoy
> 
> Heat Echangers:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Tony

----------


## sashah

thanks a lot, friend..

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

See More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## miebit

Thanks

----------


## slimtak

thanks.

----------


## cupidgod_4u

dear frnds i m a registered member but i am not access any link provided by u peoples ...plz help me out .....every time messg shows on link that this link is for registerd members only ........help me out .......urgent

----------


## R_RAZI

also I upload UOP design crt.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Raj indo

hi

after downloading while opening document show error and not opening

----------


## cupidgod_4u

thanx dear....if u hav some other doc then plz send them also......

----------


## mkhurram79

thnx mukesh

----------


## proutoos

> Here are the UOP documents, courtesy of mukesh_enjoy
> 
> Heat Echangers:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dear friends
These links are dead.please upload again.many thanks
Best regards

----------


## sharmeen

thnaks............but so sadly files are xpired :Frown:

----------


## andak777

These links are dead.please upload again.many thank

Best regards

----------


## Tiberius

many thanks

----------


## adel_76

I need troublshooting couplings please

See More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dears,

Please let me have Lurgi design practice too.
m.shahverdi@gmail.com

----------


## august8

I need Design Practice too. engin.j.kim@gmail.com

----------


## sathish_che

hi friends

This links r dead
Please upload again

----------


## rashed038

all links are dead . plz upload lurgi and UOP design practice.

----------


## cupidgod_4u

dear tony
i need these docs ...plz provide me the live links...so i can get these.....thanx alot

----------


## cupidgod_4u

dear mukesh

i need these docs ..plz provide me ...thanx 4 ur generousity

----------


## attaulmujeeb

Please some one upload Lurgi Design Practice for instrumentation & control

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dears

The links have expired. Please share them again.   (m.shahverdi@gmail.com)

----------


## saiedmehdipour

Would you please upload is everybody got it.
Tanx.

----------


## rashed038

does any one have it??????

----------


## raja sen

I have posted piping design by UHDE India in Pipe line and fluid flow. Please search

----------


## bajupk

Dear All,



Can somebody pls reupload UOP presserve vessel and exchanger specs.

RegardsSee More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## oinostro

The link it's broken, somebody can reupload please? Thank!!

----------


## Jusea

Dears,
Please let me have Lurgi design practice too.
ingin@rambler.ru

----------


## maxky

Dear Sir,
Could somebody please reupload UOP presserve vessel and exchanger?

----------


## aseptman

yes that would be nice

----------


## gilbert

please re-upload UOP HX and Vessel, TY

----------


## spk

I also need Lurgi Design Practice. Please upload if you have.

----------


## peenal

PLZ UPLOD AGAIN UOP HX and Vessel, TY

----------


## aspa

try following links
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hijustforfun

all links are dead

----------


## msaad2

Please someone kindly re-upload these links as they are all dead. 

Thank you in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

UOP Standard Specification 4-11-4 Tubular Exchangers Shell & Tube Type.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


UOP Standard Specification 3-11-5 Pressure Vessels Carbon Steel.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## msaad2

Nabilia: Thank you very much.

See More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## mirro

does somebody have the the whole set of Lurgi Design practice?

----------


## tanakornk

thanks

----------


## prodesm

Me to looking for these documents

----------


## prodesm

Thank u so much

----------


## mk.chy12

thanks

----------


## aseptman

thanks

----------


## hznraja

does somebody have the the whole set of Lurgi Design practice?

----------


## prabhu0487

does somebody have the the whole set of Lurgi Design practice?

and UDHE Instrumentation Practices ..............

Please Kindly do the needful ......... God bless u forever

----------


## josefreitas

please share. i am also interested

----------


## prabhu0487

Please Share it ......

----------


## xud9999

pls share them!

----------


## hswang2

Any UOP hydraulic calculation practice, such as vacuum leg check, thermosyphon check... could be share?
I would like to exchange with Becthtel design standard


Thank you very muchSee More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Please upload Again  anyone who downloaded this files upload please , i need it , thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## nik83

Please upload Again

----------


## mzafar

Looking for the same..

----------


## student88

> UOP Standard Specification 4-11-4 Tubular Exchangers Shell & Tube Type.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> ...



Links are dead. Please re-upload

----------


## mechmohan26

hello friends,

all links are dead...please upload...

----------


## losmoscas

Plz, upload again!!!!!!!

----------


## pelunia

Please share Lurgi design standards .

----------


## Thaksen79

I am too looking for lurgi design practice

----------


## luike

Thanks a lot. I required too.
Best Regards

----------


## nileshksuthar

any UHDE Training Materials for Electrical Design ...?
please put it....

----------


## asjp2201@yahoo.com

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## migueltm

Please upload Again anyone who downloaded this files upload please , i need it , thanks in advance

See More: Lurgi Design Practice

----------


## massita

And for me too please upload this files again.

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is Lurgi Process Design Manual attached to this reply.

----------


## Marty Thompson

> hi. here is Lurgi Process Design Manual attached to this reply.



Attachment broken, just gives a single pixel

----------


## mohamad3010

hi Marty Thompson. thanks. i uploaded it again. attachment is ok.

----------


## sa12345

Thank you

----------

